# Carnage For Beginners: How to Fight With Flair!



## Morrus (May 14, 2007)

It disppeared for quite a while after ENGS closed, but EN Publishing has managed to recover a copy of *Carnage For Beginners: How To Fight With Flair!*, a short PDF devoted to making combats a bit more interesting and varied.
[bq]This short book introduces three simple, elegant options to your d20 combat scenes, all designed to make your battles more interesting and varied without adding complexity.

*Critical Hits & Fumbles  * are designed to add colour without turning your combats into a gory mess of severed limbs and spouting veins. A very simple system, these effects will increase the flavour of your critical hits, but not the lethality. You may stumble, but you won't slice your own head off; you may momentarily blind your opponent, but you won't sever his sword-arm!

*Battlefield Events * have a chance of happening each round. These events affect the environment, the battlefield or the combatants, making your combats a little more unpredictable. A change in weather, a falling tree, an innocent wandering onto the battlefield - twenty different random events!

*Combat Stunts* are ways in which your character can perform dramatic, exciting actions in battle to achieve greater effects. Swinging from chandeliers has never been so easy! Use barrels, ropes, sails, tapestries and so much more to liven things up!

All three of these "mini-systems" are simple to add to your combats and straightforward to apply, enabling you to spice things up without having to thumb through pages of tables. Now your battles can have the fun, excitement and flair of a swashbuckling movie!

At the end of the book is a _Carnage Cheat Sheet_, summarizing the three basic tables you'll need during play. Just print it out and lay it down on the table somewhere! [/bq]


----------

